# Pre-workout stimulant drink - which one?



## Bobby1413

I used to use Jack3d religiously as it gave me an almighty buzz when I was in the gym, it suited me so well. However, as you may know it's now banned in the UK.

I know there is a new Jack3d version which I haven't actually tried. However, I'm on a budget and not really wanting to spend £30 or whatever on a supplement as I'm desperately trying to save money.

Does anyone here use stimulant drinks?

E.g. Red Bull, Relentless, Monster, etc...

Which ones do you use, is it good for a pre-workout?

I've been dead against them in the past and I'm just considering trying it.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Chris86

Ds craze is great man much better then jack3d IMO


----------



## need2bodybuild

Hemo rage ultra concentrated will have you ready to lift the world


----------



## Conscript

If I'm tired I'll have some of this


----------



## marknorthumbria

i have a sugar free / zero relentless/monster pre workout if i feel its needed (which is most weekdays)


----------



## Bobby1413

marknorthumbria said:


> i have a sugar free / zero relentless/monster pre workout if i feel its needed (which is most weekdays)


How bad is Relentless or Monster for you?

I ask that as I'm not sure if it is bad for you or what the contents are.


----------



## marknorthumbria

its just got that asparatame (need correcting massively on this spelling) acid in it, its bad for you but then again so's everything, it doesnt affect me weight wise. why should it its 0 cal.

i drink diet coke etc too as i eat absolutely no sweets or junk so need to keep the craving at bay some how as i have a sweet tooth


----------



## PowerOutput

Yes I always down can Rockstar, Relentless, Monster OR a pre-workout (various) before training, always one or the other.

Think I hooked on needing them now(prob a placebo) :blush:

If I had to choose one of the energy drinks I'd say Relentless. I take full sugar version of them all as if Im going to do a session I aint worried about bit sugar.


----------



## vtec_yo

Is hemo rage uc still legal in the formula that works? Need to try a tub.


----------



## PowerOutput

marknorthumbria said:


> its just got that asparatame (need correcting massively on this spelling) acid in it, its bad for you


? the sugar free ones yes. Not the sugary ones.


----------



## Bobby1413

Thanks everyone, really helpful replies.

Last question about this:

Has anyone tried store brands - e.g. Tesco brands, or cheaper ones. Just wondering about the cost of them really, deciding which one to try.

I think I will get Relentless and Monster to try. Redbull I hate as it reminds me of going out and drinking vodka with it - never a good idea!


----------



## PowerOutput

Bobby1413 said:


> Thanks everyone, really helpful replies.
> 
> Last question about this:
> 
> Has anyone tried store brands - e.g. Tesco brands, or cheaper ones. Just wondering about the cost of them really, deciding which one to try.
> 
> I think I will get Relentless and Monster to try. Redbull I hate as it reminds me of going out and drinking vodka with it - never a good idea!


You want some Taurine buddy. Redbull doesn't contain any. I got 2 cans Relentless today in Morrison's for £2.


----------



## Bobby1413

Actually I may try Tesco - they sell EMERGE and Kx energy drinks really cheaply. Not sure how good they'd be though.

PowerOutput - that's really cheap actually, only thing that puts me off is it being 500ml, I'd only really want a third of that!


----------



## PowerOutput

Bobby1413 said:


> Actually I may try Tesco - they sell EMERGE and Kx energy drinks really cheaply. Not sure how good they'd be though.
> 
> PowerOutput - that's really cheap actually, only thing that puts me off is it being 500ml, I'd only really want a third of that!


Why a third? or 166ml?


----------



## Bobby1413

PowerOutput said:


> Why a third? or 166ml?


I'm just being fussy.

I just meant that pre-workout I'd probably just want a quick drink to down, i.e. not 500ml worth. I think I'll visit Morrisons this week and have a look at getting some. Thanks for the info!


----------



## vtec_yo

I used to drink.loads of monster. Then didn't.

Drank a can for the first time in ages the other day. Gave me horrendous gut rot.


----------



## PowerOutput

I like to have some before I start and then sip on it for 1st part of workout. Juice is needed if training to your limits so this does before I move onto water.

500ml is nothing man. I taking 3 litres of liquid min a day onboard.

Rockstar also going for 99p in Spar and most shops.

Let me know if you like it.


----------



## Robbie789

Go to lidl/aldi, they usually have cans for 35p each


----------



## ADZ7

i use Hemo Rage UC. Quality and gets me right up for it though sometimes i feel its a Placebo effect


----------



## Mackerel

Coffee.

Awesome pre-workout!

p/w's e.g. Craze, Jack3d don't agree with me at all. Give me anxiety the next day, can't look people in the eye, feel like shutting myself away. So coffee is all I take these days and it does me proud.


----------



## Riggerz

I've spent years wasting money on pre-supps... now I have the following:

1 x Berocca Vitamin tab, 5g creapure creatine and a 200mg caffeine tab

The Beroccas are around £2 for 20, Reflex creapure £15 for 100 x 5g servings, caffeine £9 for 200 x 200mg tablets

So for 100 servings it works around £30.

Cheap and as effective as most pre-supps out there!


----------



## Si Train

I'm a big fan of craze, very good product.


----------



## TommyFire

Riggerz said:


> I've spent years wasting money on pre-supps... now I have the following:
> 
> 1 x Berocca Vitamin tab, 5g creapure creatine and a 200mg caffeine tab
> 
> The Beroccas are around £2 for 20, Reflex creapure £15 for 100 x 5g servings, caffeine £9 for 200 x 200mg tablets
> 
> So for 100 servings it works around £30.
> 
> Cheap and as effective as most pre-supps out there!


Where do you get Berocca for £2?


----------



## Lean D

I currently use USN Anabolic Nitro X - I like this one.

I'm a fan of N.O products.


----------



## Riggerz

TommyFire said:


> Where do you get Berocca for £2?


Hi mate, Aldi do a tube of 'Energize' effervescant tablets for £1.89... I have compared the labels side by side with Berocca and they are identical - I used 'Berocca' as its more commonly known.


----------



## Ragingagain

was gonna do this thread meself. massive fan of jack3d-4scoops plus 2 red bulls equals rage :/ lol.

the new jacked is ****, better off having 2-3 red bulls, the cheap ones


----------



## raptordog




----------



## Pancake'

Ice cold lucozade cherry or a ice cold tin of boost


----------



## TommyFire

Riggerz said:


> Hi mate, Aldi do a tube of 'Energize' effervescant tablets for £1.89... I have compared the labels side by side with Berocca and they are identical - I used 'Berocca' as its more commonly known.


Nice!


----------



## delboy83

I alternate between

kronic pump

mutant noxx

muscle pharm assault

the pump and the noxx are both really strong and not for the feint hearted, both contain 240mg of 1-3 dimethylamylamine.

the assault has no 1-3 dimeth, but is heavy on the beta-alanine and also tastes amazing - raspberry lemonade..

All are good products.


----------



## FreshPrince88

Bobby1413 said:


> I'm just being fussy.
> 
> I just meant that pre-workout I'd probably just want a quick drink to down, i.e. not 500ml worth. I think I'll visit Morrisons this week and have a look at getting some. Thanks for the info!


Just man up


----------



## Bobby1413

FreshPrince88 said:


> Just man up


Haha good advice.

I did man up and got Monster in the end. It's really nice and I love it (maybe a bit too much!). Tesco are doing it for £1 at the minute.


----------



## Kemot

Mackerel said:


> Coffee.
> 
> Awesome pre-workout!
> 
> p/w's e.g. Craze, Jack3d don't agree with me at all. Give me anxiety the next day, can't look people in the eye, feel like shutting myself away. So coffee is all I take these days and it does me proud.


I do same - spot on. coffee with some aminos and beta alanine . -- pre workout meal chicken with baby potatoes with some salad . boom!


----------



## Kemot

OK if I train legs or back - one scoop of mutant mayhem does the job.


----------



## Lean D

Just moved on to USN lavasticks. There originally a Thermogenic Fat Burner but have been fueling my workouts alot lately and helped me drop my body fat right down.


----------



## The Cheese

Muscle Marinade is the dog's bollocks.

Not a hugely well known name, due to Purus Labs (MM's manufacturer) falling out with some of the biggest US supplement sites and not getting the advertising that others like Jack3d or Craze do. But I've tried loads of pre-workouts and nothing is as good in results or for value.


----------



## Ballin

Bobby1413 said:


> I used to use Jack3d religiously as it gave me an almighty buzz when I was in the gym, it suited me so well. However, as you may know it's now banned in the UK.
> 
> I know there is a new Jack3d version which I haven't actually tried. However, I'm on a budget and not really wanting to spend £30 or whatever on a supplement as I'm desperately trying to save money.
> 
> Does anyone here use stimulant drinks?
> 
> E.g. Red Bull, Relentless, Monster, etc...
> 
> Which ones do you use, is it good for a pre-workout?
> 
> I've been dead against them in the past and I'm just considering trying it.
> 
> Thanks everyone


Logic dictates that Monster etc is a false economy:

DS Craze has 40 servings in a tub= £38

40 cans of Monster @ £1.50 a can (based on local price) = £60

No brainer....Craze for the win!!


----------



## Sweat

Speed / Cocaine, mixed in with some real rocket fuel is the best bet, in addition to eating ECA capsules like they are smarties. Lots of energy here!


----------



## mikemull

Buying red bull or the like will cost you more than £30 a month if you train4-5 times a week anyway.


----------



## tonyc74

vpx shotgun has enough in it not to make me feel sick but enought to pull me through a workout out, used to used no xplode but doesnt agree with me anymore!

not only that but its has in it creatine, bcaas, hydrolysed cassien and loads of other stuff much cheaper and better than any supermarket energy drink


----------



## 2004mark

This should last a good year or so and costs under £4 http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/caffeine


----------



## murphy2010

Strong black coffee with 5 sweetener tablets chucked in to make it really nice


----------



## LuLuJJ

I had something the other day.. 3D Explosion.. It has the same thing in that jack3d has been banned for.. Sent me wappy!! Trained hard for a little while then crashed massively was shaking and had to go home.. :/ I have a black coffee before i work out that seems to do the trick...


----------



## The Cheese

There's also this stuff which Asda are chucking out for £2.50

http://groceries.asda.com/asda-estore/catalog/sectionpagecontainer.jsp?skuId=910000825219&departmentid=1214921923747&aisleid=1214921924181&startValue=%27%27

First couple of cups worked for me but then I got used to it. Unfortunately, I get stim tolerant pretty quickly.

Tastes like sh*t but it's probably got as much caffeine in it as at least a couple of cups of strong coffee.


----------



## Sambuca

Was gonna say get some EC


----------



## IGotTekkers

water every time (with a bunch of dbol)


----------

